

Integrating Hacker News with a Blog - Rhapso

I am college student who has made the foolish choice to blog, and on top of that I have made an even more foolish choice to roll my own blogging platform (as an excuse to learn ruby+rails) and since I am doing foolish things, I figure I might as well attempt to add novel features too.<p>Do any plug-ins or blog platforms already exist that integrate hacker news? The blog would have to be associated with a HN account. My goals are automatic posting of new content, display of HN comments, and the ability to comment on the blog with a HN account (actually commenting on the HN post and it displaying on the blog).<p>Am I insane? Foolish? or otherwise ignorant of a good reason this is a stupid idea? (I would prefer to know now, before I run off and do it) I am likely to run off and try no mater what the input, but additional knowledge can only help.<p>Thanks!
======
dman
I think its a good idea. At bitcrumb.com we had to manually insert links to
our hn posts, since we wanted to have the discussions here on hn rather than
on our blog comments. While youre building cool features, heres a feature
request - something that watches the reddit / hn / slashdot submissions and
notifies you about new replies. It is very time consuming currently to check
up on the discussions at three or four different sites.

